# Gamefly



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

How long does it take for them to ship the games after signing up and setting up your Q? My wife and I set up 2 days ago around mid afternoon and everytime we check they have yet to ship the games out. One has high availability and the other medium. Anyone have any knowledge on why it would take this long? Says up to 24 hours on the site.

-Atti


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The two times I tried, it took up to 4 days to get my games.

I won't join again, until they open a distribution center closer to Chicago.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The two times I tried, it took up to 4 days to get my games.
> 
> I won't join again, until they open a distribution center closer to Chicago.


Hmm, well that blows. I know I had a friend getting his game quickly and he only lives about 2 miles from me. Every time I check the site though it just keeps telling me nothing has been shipped. Pretty irritating since I'm trying to save myself about $80 a month between my wife and I. ='/


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

It took as many a 7 days for me when I subscribed. I switched to Blockbuster since they have more or less the same delivery time but they are cheaper and it includes BluRay movies. The game selection is not as good.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

koji68 said:


> It took as many a 7 days for me when I subscribed. I switched to Blockbuster since they have more or less the same delivery time but they are cheaper and it includes BluRay movies. The game selection is not as good.


A big part of their problem is the three+ month delay. They list Portal 2 in coming soon, available August when it actually comes out next month.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Well found out what the problem was....UPS didn't recognize my apartment as E104, but recognized it as 104E....Lame. I live about 3 hours from the ditribution center in FL so it shouldn't take to long. As for the new game releases, If it's a game I know I'll be keeping (mostly for online play or replay value like CoD: Black Ops) then I'll purchase it outright and go to the midnight release. If not, I can wait. Portal will be great, but I can wait.....I think.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

You'll want to even buy all your games through GF. For example I can buy any new ($60) release for roughly $45 after they send it to me, that does include my 10% discount but even without that they are cheaper than MSRP anywhere else. I'll usually wait until the day before the next one releases I want to rent then buy it, the price drops every week or so for the buy price.

Also a tip, make sure you get a game back and have an open slot 1 day before a game releases that you want, they usually ship them on Monday, for Tues. release, and if you have an empty slot you will get the game shipped on that first day. IF you wait and get a game in on say Wed. or even Tues. you'll be waiting because they will be low availability by that time. I get mine on Thurs. after a Tues. release and always have when I have an open slot for it to fill. Bad thing is it takes about twice as long for USPS to get the games sent back, I wish GF scanned them like Netflix does at the post office.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

So I figured based off how fast my buddy gets his I'll have the first games within 2 days. Only thing I haven't found out from him, is how long after I send the game back does it take to get a new one? 4 days to get to them then 2 days to get a new one to me?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I get mine in 2 but it takes 4-5 for them to get them back, the must come from and go to different places in my case. It will be different for every area and you get email notification when they get them and send them out so you'll know after your first cycle.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Have my Queue setup with 36 items already xD. Figured I need to give my ps2 some love too instead of just my 360. Baulders Gate, HERE I COME!


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Just an FYI, shipped a game out on Tuesday morning; received my next one today. Not to shabby I would say


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I noticed that was how it started out for us as well. We would get the next game in our queue right away for a couple of weeks then it progressively became slower and slower to where we would eventually maybe see 2 or 3 games a month..


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

fluffybear said:


> I noticed that was how it started out for us as well. We would get the next game in our queue right away for a couple of weeks then it progressively became slower and slower to where we would eventually maybe see 2 or 3 games a month..


With how often I send games back I'd probably be happy with 2/3 a month depending lol. I'm still trying to finish NFS: Hot Pursuit and the new Medal of Honor. DICE did a good job.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't know if this would help speed, but Gamefly just got a favorable ruling in a dispute with USPS.

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6309407.html


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't know if this would help speed, but Gamefly just got a favorable ruling in a dispute with USPS.
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/6309407.html


The dispute appears to do more with the fact that Netflix and Blockbuster were being treated differently then delivery speed. Discs from Netflix Blockbuster were being hand sorted while Gamefly and other services were not thus resulting in those companies having discs damaged. 
Personally, I would think this might actually slow things up as (if I understand this) items which are hand sorted require additional time to be sorted and routed correctly.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> The dispute appears to do more with the fact that Netflix and Blockbuster were being treated differently then delivery speed. Discs from Netflix Blockbuster were being hand sorted while Gamefly and other services were not thus resulting in those companies having discs damaged.
> Personally, I would think this might actually slow things up as (if I understand this) items which are hand sorted require additional time to be sorted and routed correctly.


When I drop a Netflix movie off at the dropbox at the office, pickup is around 5pm. Usually around 7-8am the next morning, I get an email that they've received it. I know they don't actually have it that quickly, but it's in the USPS system. They send out my next movie later that day. If that is manual sorting, it's certainly not hurting turnaround time.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> When I drop a Netflix movie off at the dropbox at the office, pickup is around 5pm. Usually around 7-8am the next morning, I get an email that they've received it. I know they don't actually have it that quickly, but it's in the USPS system. They send out my next movie later that day. If that is manual sorting, it's certainly not hurting turnaround time.


Same for Gamefly, I put my game back in the mail on a Tuesday morning and Wednesday morning I had an email that they had received it and were shipping my next game. Said I had 3 games out for awhile though so it took them a bit to get it


----------

